# H220 Swiftech pump making odd noise



## bpgt64 (May 22, 2013)

Update**  Swiftech has offered advanced replacement after seening the video, so I am all set.  Aside from this bump in the road, this has been the BEST cooling solution I have had yet.

Debating returning it, it still cool's like a champ..but I am worried the pumps going to die.


----------



## silkstone (May 22, 2013)

If it's making a noise then it probably means the bearings are dying.

[Edit] Depending on the kind of noise, that is.


----------



## MT Alex (May 22, 2013)

I'd email them about it, maybe post a video of the noise.  Swiftech is usually really good about customer support.  Even if it's not going to break, if it is too loud I'd want one that performs as specs say it should.

Are you using the PWM or is it running full bore?  From the vids I've seen it should still be pretty darn quiet at the highest RPM.


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2013)

You are probably the 7 thousand'th person to complain about this problem. It's a massive problem with those in the EU, and forums are filled with pump noise problems. Return it.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You are probably the 7 thousand'th person to complain about this problem. It's a massive problem with those in the EU, and forums are filled with pump noise problems. Return it.



Started the RMA process,  I am just scared of returning it(and not getting one back), other than the noise it's performing a solid 10C idle/15-20C 50% load better than my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 23, 2013)

Swiftech H220 Pump noise - YouTube


----------



## MT Alex (May 23, 2013)

Dang, that is super bad.  Hope you get a new one soon.


----------



## XL-R8R (May 23, 2013)

Yep... RMA that thing.

It certainly isn't healthy sounding no matter what way you look at things lol


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

similar annoying shits that can happens with AIO cooler... 

trow it away and spare money for a complete watercooling setup where PUMP RES AND RAD are separate


----------



## Ryleh (May 23, 2013)

I just got my Apogee Drive II back from RMA for pump noise. All I did was call Swiftech HQ in California, get transfered to Brian, and demonstrated the pump noise over the phone. Included some photos of my setup too. From there he facilitated most of the RMA. Everything went pretty smoothly.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2013)

They should replace that unit for sure. Swiftech RMA is really good for US customers, a bit trickier for Canucks. I have no idea how it is for off continent customers


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

I just bought one of those. Hoping mine doesn't sound like that!!! 

I guess I'll test it before it gets installed....


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2013)

mine has never sounded like that. Funny thing is, the pump in the video almost sounds "empty" but he states the temperatures are good. I will PM Gabe and see if he wont stop by and help explain this.


----------



## BramSLI1 (May 24, 2013)

*Noisy H220 Pump*

We took care of this customer's RMA and his replacement is getting shipped out today. In listening to the video though it does sound like air trapped in the pump. It can be difficult to remove air from these pumps at times. This is true for most water cooling solutions. Bleeding the air out of a pump can sometimes be very tricky business. I've experienced this with a Laing D5 even. Either way though, we have taken care of this customer's issue and sent him a replacement unit.


----------



## Sasqui (May 24, 2013)

It sounds like a loose plastic part on the housing or impeller.


----------



## BramSLI1 (May 24, 2013)

*Issue with H220 pump noise*



Sasqui said:


> It sounds like a loose plastic part on the housing or impeller.



No, I doubt it. I'm not saying that this isn't the case, but from my experience with these kits so far, I'd have to say that it's doubtful. I've been able to help many customers with similar sounding noises resolve the issue simply by removing the trapped air pocket from their pump. Air can make some very troubling noises.


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2013)

Solid support. Can you give an ETA on the rest of the lineup, specifically the 280 version?


----------



## BramSLI1 (May 24, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Solid support. Can you give an ETA on the rest of the lineup, specifically the 280 version?



I would say in the next couple of months or so. I can't be any more specific than that at this point in time. Thank you for your patience. On a side note, Sidewinder computers still has stock of our H220 kits for those that are still trying to find them.


----------



## OneMoar (May 24, 2013)

sounds exactly: bad bearing or 'nub' or broken blade on the impeller 
does not sound like air trapped at all 
1. it takes a second for the pump to spin up and the noise gets progressively `smoother` as the rpm climbs up also sounds like something is dragging the impeller down either a broken blade or a unbalanced shaft

2. its a sealed system out of the box so unless somebody has gone a modded it THERE SHOULD NOT BE ANY AIR IN IT nor should the customer be responsible for having to bleed it(unless they have gone and modified it )


----------



## BramSLI1 (May 24, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> sounds exactly: bad bearing or 'nub' or broken blade on the impeller
> does not sound like air trapped at all
> 1. it takes a second for the pump to spin up and the noise gets progressively `smoother` as the rpm climbs up also sounds like something is dragging the impeller down either a broken blade or a unbalanced shaft
> 
> 2. its a sealed system out of the box so unless somebody has gone a modded it THERE SHOULD NOT BE ANY AIR IN IT nor should the customer be responsible for having to bleed it(unless they have gone and modified it )



As I stated previously, it could be an issue with pump mechanics, but in my experience thus far that's extremely unlikely. As you may not be aware these kits are able to be filled and therefore during our filling process there is the possibility that a small amount of air can still be left in the kit. This isn't usually an issue because it should be caught in the integrated reservoir. However, there is the possibility that it could have gotten pulled into the pump. It will also depend on whether or not the noise was present from the beginning or if it developed over time. If it developed over time, which the case in most instances, then it's most likely going to be trapped air in the pump that's causing the noise. If it were a mechanical issue then it would likely have presented itself immediately.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 24, 2013)

In anycase, I did what Swiftech asked me to do in terms of trouble-shooting trapped air. And it was not resolved after many attempts at such.  There helping me out with advanced replacement so new unit should arrive today or next week.


----------



## Janus67 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to necro an old thread, my H220 started doing the same thing (have had it for a total of 8 days, brand new from microcenter, bought it the day that we found out H220 were going to be pulled from the market).

my setup:







Sent an email to Brian asking for tips in getting it working. If I have to take anything apart I will just return it. Not worth the time/money over just going back to my Phanteks cooler.


----------



## sauria (Mar 23, 2014)

Janus67 said:


> Sorry to necro an old thread, my H220 started doing the same thing (have had it for a total of 8 days, brand new from microcenter, bought it the day that we found out H220 were going to be pulled from the market).
> 
> my setup:
> 
> ...



Thanks, did you get a new one?  Does it stand up okay on it's own outside case on your branch?


----------



## Janus67 (Mar 24, 2014)

sauria said:


> Thanks, did you get a new one?  Does it stand up okay on it's own outside case on your branch?



I returned it and went back to my Phanteks

I didn't have any issues with the place it was sitting though.


----------



## sauria (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm getting similar sounds from the pump. May be not as scary as the one posted by the op, but it's there. I don't remember hearing it from the beginning. Can air bubbles get inside the pump over time, even if not opened/modded?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Nabarun (Jul 6, 2014)

OneMoar said:


>


The last post in this thread was about 3 months ago. So I don't think it is an irrelevant, unimportant, dead thread which doesn't deserve anymore posting. If it was, then it would be locked automatically. And what difference will locking make anyway if posting is not allowed? I think creating duplicate threads on the same issue is rather less desirable, unless a mod or admin here tells me otherwise.


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> The last post in this thread was about 3 months ago. So I don't think it is an irrelevant, unimportant, dead thread which doesn't deserve anymore posting. If it was, then it would be locked automatically. And what difference will locking make anyway if posting is not allowed? I think creating duplicate threads on the same issue is rather less desirable, unless a mod or admin here tells me otherwise.



Air bubbles can get into the pump over time because evaporation can set in and thus introduce air into the kit. What I suggest doing is use an old water cooling trick that has been very successful at removing air from these kits. Just open the fill-port cap on your radiator and add a couple drops of dish soap to the coolant. Then close the cap back up and run your pump at full speed for a couple of hours to circulate the dish soap. It will act as a surfactant to prevent air from forming around the pump and push it to the surface.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 7, 2014)

the sound in the video sounds a lot like a broken fin on the impeller to me. (or atleast out of balance)
its not the same noise as air makes in your pump. air in your pump makes a horrible "help me im going to die" noise lol.
that sounds like impeller out of balance which could be a broken fin/slight chip to a fin or tiny piece missing, shot bearing(s) / came out of a retaining hole or something like that which would mess up the balance or let the impeller move from side to side


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> the sound in the video sounds a lot like a broken fin on the impeller to me. (or atleast out of balance)
> its not the same noise as air makes in your pump. air in your pump makes a horrible "help me im going to die" noise lol.
> that sounds like impeller out of balance which could be a broken fin/slight chip to a fin or tiny piece missing, shot bearing(s) / came out of a retaining hole or something like that which would mess up the balance or let the impeller move from side to side



You'd be surprised what kind of noises air can make depending on where the bubble is located.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 8, 2014)

BramSLI1 said:


> Air bubbles can get into the pump over time because evaporation can set in and thus introduce air into the kit. What I suggest doing is use an old water cooling trick that has been very successful at removing air from these kits. Just open the fill-port cap on your radiator and add a couple drops of dish soap to the coolant. Then close the cap back up and run your pump at full speed for a couple of hours to circulate the dish soap. It will act as a surfactant to prevent air from forming around the pump and push it to the surface.


Thanks for the reply. The noise seems more pronounced at lower speeds. Also, I'm hearing different kinds of sounds as the speed is varied. It seems as if there's not enough coolant inside, or that it's having problems in free circulation in addition to that "tic-tic" noise. Have a look at *this video*. Hopefully you will find enough info in there to diagnose the problem. Also, please tell me if I should add some more distilled water in there and if yes, then how much. And about the dish washer - I'm using this *Pril (Lime variant).*  Would this be safe to use?


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Thanks for the reply. The noise seems more pronounced at lower speeds. Also, I'm hearing different kinds of sounds as the speed is varied. It seems as if there's not enough coolant inside, or that it's having problems in free circulation in addition to that "tic-tic" noise. Have a look at *this video*. Hopefully you will find enough info in there to diagnose the problem. Also, please tell me if I should add some more distilled water in there and if yes, then how much. And about the dish washer - I'm using this *Pril (Lime variant).*  Would this be safe to use?



That definitely sounds like air. I recommend first adding some distilled water through the fill-port in your radiator. If you have your radiator installed with the fill-port facing down then this issue will return very quickly. The reservoir in the radiator was designed to be an air trap. It therefore needs to be facing up. If it's facing down then there's nowhere for the air to get trapped and it will just end up in the pump. Let me know if this resolves your issue.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 8, 2014)

BramSLI1 said:


> That definitely sounds like air. I recommend first adding some distilled water through the fill-port in your radiator. If you have your radiator installed with the fill-port facing down then this issue will return very quickly. The reservoir in the radiator was designed to be an air trap. It therefore needs to be facing up. If it's facing down then there's nowhere for the air to get trapped and it will just end up in the pump. Let me know if this resolves your issue.


The only way to install the H220 on my CM 690 III chassis is by keeping the fill port facing upwards and both the radiator fans mounted above the rad in "pull" configuration. So I don't think that's what caused the problem. Anyway, it's good to hear that the pump isn't dying  I"ll try adding some water then. But what about the detergent I mentioned? Is it safe to use that? I'm asking because it may contain lime/vinegar and I'm worried about corrosion. Please check out that link on my last post. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> The only way to install the H220 on my CM 690 III chassis is by keeping the fill port facing upwards and both the radiator fans mounted above the rad in "pull" configuration. So I don't think that's what caused the problem. Anyway, it's good to hear that the pump isn't dying  I"ll try adding some water then. But what about the detergent I mentioned? Is it safe to use that? I'm asking because it may contain lime/vinegar and I'm worried about corrosion. Please check out that link on my last post. Really appreciate your help.



That dish soap shouldn't be an issue if you only add a couple of drops. Let me know if this resolves your issue.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 8, 2014)

BramSLI1 said:


> That dish soap shouldn't be an issue if you only add a couple of drops. Let me know if this resolves your issue.


Gr8! Will keep you updated.


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 8, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Customer Service says a lot about where to buy the next time, and the time after that. Thanks for being proactive about it.



No problem. This is a company of enthusiasts for enthusiasts after all.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome that a Swiftech guy can jump on this site and help.

I had a great experience with Brian (Bryan?) over at the Swiftech forum over an H220 issue.A brief discussion and an updated impeller later my H220 has been running perfectly ever since!!!


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> Awesome that a Swiftech guy can jump on this site and help.
> 
> I had a great experience with Brian (Bryan?) over at the Swiftech forum over an H220 issue.A brief discussion and an updated impeller later my H220 has been running perfectly ever since!!!



Yeah, I'm Bryan. I'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

BramSLI1 said:


> Yeah, I'm Bryan. I'm glad everything worked out for you.


 

   Currently using my H220 in a GPU only configuration cooling off my 7970 folding rig (46C at full load 24/7 while overclocked to 1080Mhz) . Super deal on the versatility and being able to do nearly anything with these coolers!


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 8, 2014)

I did it all. I could only add just over 3 ml to the coolant. I dropped EXACTLY 2drops of the detergent. Ran it for~2.5 hrs at full speed. No change.


----------



## BramSLI1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> I did it all. I could only add just over 3 ml to the coolant. I dropped EXACTLY 2drops of the detergent. Ran it for~2.5 hrs at full speed. No change.



OK, in that case please email me at bryan@swiftech.com so that I can assist you further with this issue.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 8, 2014)

BramSLI1 said:


> OK, in that case please email me at bryan@swiftech.com so that I can assist you further with this issue.


Hey man! I have sent the email. I'm so freaked out!


----------

